# Frank's Suzuka Gray 2012 Audi TT RS - Tuned by 034Motorsport



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Frank had been a loyal 034Motorsport customer for many years before special ordering his Suzuka Gray 2012 Audi TT RS, and a car enthusiast all his life. Having taken care of his B5 Audi S4 and B7 Audi RS4, we knew Frank's TT RS would be seeing a fair share of mods and a number of track days.

After waiting a few months for the car to be built, Frank and his wife flew to Germany to pick up the car, as a part of Audi USA's European Delivery program. Once his TT RS made it into the US, the modding could begin!

On the TT RS's first visit, we got it ready for the Audi Club Golden Gate AudiFest 2012 track event at Sonoma Raceway.

Since the car was brand new and completely stock, we started with the most straightforward and effective suspension, exhaust, and software upgrades on the market. 

While the TT RS is no slouch - with it's 2.5 TFSI engine making 360 horsepower in stock form - we added our 034Motorsport High-Flow Downpipe, 034Motorsport High-Flow Midpipes, and an APR Stage 2 ECU Upgrade to bring it's output up to 430 horsepower and 464 foot pounds of torque.

To further improve the TT RS's track day fun-factor, we added our 034Motorsport Solid Adjustable Rear Sway Bar to minimize body roll and combat the car's tendency for understeer. We also added our Adjustable Rear Sway Bar End Links and Spherical Rear Trailing Arm Bushings to increase the responsiveness of the rear end. The result is a much more planted and balanced car, which handles very predictable, yet can be coaxed into rotating the rear end when desired.

This is only the first round of modifications this TT RS will see, so stay tuned for more updates and new TT RS products from 034Motorsport!

*ECU Upgrade:*


APR Audi TT RS 2.5 TFSI Stage 2 ECU Upgrade


*Exhaust:*


034Motorsport Audi TT RS 2.5 TFSI High-Flow Downpipe
034Motorsport Audi TT RS 2.5 TFSI High-Flow Midpipes

*Suspension:*


034Motorsport Audi TT RS Solid Adjustable Rear Sway Bar
034Motorsport Audi TT RS Adjustable Rear Sway Bar End Links
034Motorsport Audi TT RS Spherical Rear Trailing Arm Bushings


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice.
I would body colour the swoopy part of the diffuser to give the back more depth though, JMO.

Next mod ?:










http://www.vwvortex.com/news/afterm...releases-tt-rs-engine-and-transmission-mounts


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

I need that rear sway bar


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



L[email protected] said:


> Frank had been a loyal 034Motorsport customer for many years before special ordering his Suzuka Gray 2012 Audi TT RS, and a car enthusiast all his life. Having taken care of his B5 Audi S4 and B7 Audi RS4, we knew Frank's TT RS would be seeing a fair share of mods and a number of track days.
> 
> After waiting a few months for the car to be built, Frank and his wife flew to Germany to pick up the car, as a part of Audi USA's European Delivery program. Once his TT RS made it into the US, the modding could begin!
> 
> ...


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Is Frank going to chime in on his impressions running this well prep'd car on Sonoma?

Love to hear some of his impressions on the improvements that the "mods" provided.


----------



## dubbinitmk6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Great work done. Those exhaust pieces seem top-notch. Too bad I want to stay stock until Stage 3 is released :facepalm:

Is that an OSIR rear carbon fiber spoiler? If so, I'm ordering it right now...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

dubbinitmk6 said:


> Great work done. Those exhaust pieces seem top-notch. Too bad I want to stay stock until Stage 3 is released :facepalm:
> 
> Is that an OSIR rear carbon fiber spoiler? If so, I'm ordering it right now...


There are two version of it, this is the better one IMHO.

http://www.osirdesign.com/TelsonTTRSEX.htm


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Poverty said:


> I need that rear sway bar


034Motorsport Audi TT RS Solid Adjustable Rear Sway Bar

We have them in stock and ready to ship! 



LongviewTx said:


> Is Frank going to chime in on his impressions running this well prep'd car on Sonoma?
> 
> Love to hear some of his impressions on the improvements that the "mods" provided.


He's on QuattroWorld: http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/23737.phtml



Flynt said:


> Took the car out on my usual loop to get a good comparison to "butt baseline" and first observation is FAST. It is substantially faster than stock... coming up the hill I live on (steep) is a std test for all my cars. There's a spot at which I have compared WOT runs for them all and the TT is now running with the B5 I had (the cactus stg 3+ many of you have seen, Tomas owns her now and she's a full wide body)... a good 10-12 mph ahead of stock at that point.
> 
> Second observation is SMOOTH... I always "felt" the surges in the torque curve with the stock tune. Kind of strange I thought, but I've felt it in other stock TT RS's as well, especially at 50% throttle (with foot braced to prevent a feedback lop from making the surging worse). The APR software is solid as a rock... also feels much more "connected" to the throttle. Hard to describe that part except that the overall vagueness of the car controls is improved in the throttle area (need to fix shifter next).
> 
> ...


----------

